# 

## vechtur

..     **   .

----------


## crazyastronomer

3g ?

----------


## wap-poltava

3G (        ),  3G(      ).

----------


## erazer

> 3G (        ),  3G(      ).

    .  -,      .

----------


## vechtur

> 3g ?

          ,      WIMAX  Canopy (4G).     ?

----------

> 

   ?        *vechtur*,    ?   -   adsl

----------

ADSL  100%.    CDMAUA    1/0,2           ,        .        87-90/92-95 .       ,    .  ,      ,    CDMAUA. CDMAUA                  .

----------

cdmaua   evdo ?

----------

.      -    .      ,    .      -   "   115 ",    1/0,2 .  AxesstelPst EvDO ,       .

----------

-    ,       
        1,  -       )
   -

----------


## vechtur

WIMAX  Canopy -    ,     20  - , ,  .  (   ): Intertelecom, Peoplenet  CDMAUA.       - - .     -        .      cdmaua -           .     Intertelecom  Peoplenet       -            ... .

----------

.      ,        ,

----------

